# Homemade ATV plow!



## JW2 (May 19, 2010)

Check out this homemade atv plow I am building! I haven't been welding long, but I think they are comming out pretty good. All materials were free. The steel was left at our camp by an old lease holder, and the railroad spikes came from some old scrap laying around. I still have to weld on a few bars to attatch to my 4 wheeler and add some brace bars in the center. 

When finished, I'll add a hardened bag of quickcrete for some weight and pray that my welds are strong enough. Hopefully these will break up the ground pretty good, then I'll pull my King Kutter over the newly broken dirt. I will post some pictures of the finished product and my freshly plowed plots! thanks for lookin!!

Jeff


----------



## brownhounds (May 19, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## JW2 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Rays123 (May 20, 2010)

You gonna put any type of wheels on it so towing is easier?


----------



## bnew17 (May 20, 2010)

I like it! Wish i had one!


----------



## JW2 (May 20, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> You gonna put any type of wheels on it so towing is easier?




Yeah, on the top side so i can just flip it over and go. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## muzzy17is (May 20, 2010)

I'm fixing to build something very similar.  That thing ought to work. I'll post pic of mine when I'm done with it.


----------



## money-dog (May 20, 2010)

Looks Good . Take pics and show us how well it works .


----------



## Hunter922 (May 20, 2010)

I made one similar in 2005. It is shaped like a triangle with a hitch on the  point and Spikes welded to the back. We made it our of 3/8 x 3 x 3 steel angle it weighs about 125 pounds. Put pins in it so when the spikes get bent a little you just turn it around and put the pins back in and get back to work. We put a 24 x 60 steel grate on top while dragging. It works good.. I will have to dig up a picture..


----------



## Rays123 (May 20, 2010)

JW2 said:


> Yeah, on the top side so i can just flip it over and go. Thanks for the comments guys.



sweet, I might have to see if the old welding skills are as good as they used to be


----------



## JW2 (May 21, 2010)

Bayedtight said:


> I'm fixing to build something very similar.  That thing ought to work. I'll post pic of mine when I'm done with it.



cool, i'd like to see it.


----------



## JW2 (May 21, 2010)

Hunter922 said:


> I made one similar in 2005. It is shaped like a triangle with a hitch on the  point and Spikes welded to the back. We made it our of 3/8 x 3 x 3 steel angle it weighs about 125 pounds. Put pins in it so when the spikes get bent a little you just turn it around and put the pins back in and get back to work. We put a 24 x 60 steel grate on top while dragging. It works good.. I will have to dig up a picture..



Sounds nice! That's a good idea flippin around the spikes!


----------



## PWalls (May 21, 2010)

Looks good. I think you'll find out how good your welding on those spikes are not too long after you start using it.


----------



## DeepweR (May 21, 2010)

when that thing digs in you"ll have to put a big girl on the front rack of your 4 wheeler to get some traction....lol...... nice job


----------



## JW2 (May 21, 2010)

PWalls said:


> Looks good. I think you'll find out how good your welding on those spikes are not too long after you start using it.



hahahaha, i know, that's what i'm afraid of!


----------



## JW2 (May 21, 2010)

deep'we R said:


> when that thing digs in you"ll have to put a big girl on the front rack of your 4 wheeler to get some traction....lol...... nice job



yeah I know, I should have just let about 4 inches of spike stick down. Hopefully 80lbs won't make it dig too deep. Thanks!


----------



## big country rnr (May 24, 2010)

if you have any play in the attaching parts. Its gonna hop from side to side and twist things. Make sure its fastened tight or you will have trouble.


----------



## seabear2 (May 26, 2010)

Anyone ever tried to make a 2 row atv plow with a similar design to the setup in this post. I need a way to plow my rows with my atv.


----------



## 69camaro (May 26, 2010)

Looks good. Be sure to consider the length of the piece that attaches to your 4 wheeler. If it is too short, your rear tire will hit the part your spikes are attached to when you make the turns.. (Dont ask how I know)  Keep up the good work and show us a pic when you get done.


----------



## JW2 (May 27, 2010)

69camaro said:


> Looks good. Be sure to consider the length of the piece that attaches to your 4 wheeler. If it is too short, your rear tire will hit the part your spikes are attached to when you make the turns.. (Dont ask how I know)  Keep up the good work and show us a pic when you get done.



I hear ya, I think it'll be ok. I have a King Kutter that has a shorter tongue and it's pretty good except for in really tight places. Thanks for all comments guys and gals!


----------



## Davec9 (May 30, 2010)

That looks like a great start... Try and add gussets to the spikes at the frame.  It will help give them strength and keep that rear frame stock from wanting to twist up when digging.  How about some updated pics when you can!  Nice!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Oct 23, 2015)

After a search I am digging this old one up...

How did this work out for you? I am looking at making something similar and am curious if it worked like you wanted it to. Would you do anything different?

I have a few small plots that I can't get the tractor to want to make something to use behind the four-wheeler.


----------



## rustybucket (Oct 23, 2015)

big country rnr said:


> if you have any play in the attaching parts. Its gonna hop from side to side and twist things. Make sure its fastened tight or you will have trouble.



We made a spike drag for the local baseball field and had the jumping side/side issue.  To fix it we just clipped a drag mat to the back of the spike drag and it fixed it perfectly.

So... if it's jumping/wobbling, may want to attach a chain or fence drag behind it to give it some rear tension to keep it settled.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Oct 23, 2015)

Johnny Reb said:


> After a search I am digging this old one up...
> 
> How did this work out for you? I am looking at making something similar and am curious if it worked like you wanted it to. Would you do anything different?
> 
> I have a few small plots that I can't get the tractor to want to make something to use behind the four-wheeler.



I can see how this would work, but I have a 30+ hp tractor and it sometimes my plow gets bogged down/ stuck in the ground and I have to lift the plow to get it unstuck.  I could be wrong, but I would think you would get bogged down with this design, unless you had a way to control the depth, maybe with tires or a sled type of hand cranked system to raise and lower????

I think a way to raise and lower could help it plow in different types of soil also.

Pretty cool, I want one.


----------



## chadf (Oct 23, 2015)

Those sun glasses your eye protection while welding ?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 25, 2015)

How'd the welds hold up!


----------



## jimboknows (Oct 28, 2015)

I save all my old lawnmower blades and cut them in half...then drill holes and throughbolt them to a pallet so they stick out about 4 inches and attach a doubled over piece of chain link fence to the other side...so I can flip it over for a drag.


----------

